# Fix your gay son with Karate lessons!



## Makalakumu

I hope this is fake.

http://guyism.com/2010/08/new-ad-campaign-says-you-can-fix-your-gay-son-with-karate-lessons.html



> The idea that gay people arent as manly as heterosexual men seems to be  something of an antiquated notion (or at least should be).  So a Miami  ad agencys idea to promote RDCA Karate by using a presumably gay young  boy seems, well, not so progressive.



Has anyone in the Miami area spotted these advertisements?

General thoughts?


----------



## shesulsa

Sad.

Even sadder? I'll bet it gets some people in the door with their kids.

I'd watch the instructors like a freakin' HAWK!!


----------



## l_uk3y

Surely it must be a hoax. The idea is sad really to think that Karate could be advertised in a way that makes people think homosexuality is a curable disease.

I'm not sure what other country's views on the topic are but what people choose with their sexuality is their own thing. Doesn't really need treating. This sounds very backwards. Whilst their are still groups of people against the idea here in Australia I think it is much more accepted then in the past and as a whole it is just an accepted option.

Now if they were advertising training to people whom can't hold jobs and have a general lack of motivation towards life and improving there quality of life. Then this would be a much better purpose for this advertisement.

Luke


----------



## Makalakumu

My intuition says its a hoax. However, I've found that every once in a while, my cynical instinct come back to prove me wrong. It's funny in a dark satirical Coen brothers sort of way. This is so stupid it has to be fake or parts of peoples spirit will have to commit seppuku for fallen humanity.


----------



## Carol

EDIT:  The ad agency has said in a Miami news outlet that the school did not have anything to do with the ads.

http://cbs4.com/local/Queer.Ad.Karate.2.1859607.html

Oddly enough, the ad agency's theme is "Erasing Stereotypes"  (they are a Hispanic-owned firm).
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/__XCWUd8FFjQ/TGLTAwK1U2I/AAAAAAAAK5o/Xxv-IgT-QkE/s1600/frameonwheels1.jpg


----------



## Touch Of Death

If the kid is gay, then the add should read, "Make your son, into a Bad *** gay" LOL
Sean


----------



## shesulsa

Touch Of Death said:


> If the kid is gay, then the add should read, "Make your son, into a Bad *** gay" LOL
> Sean



I recognize the worthlessness of a post with nothing but a smiley in it, but after reading what you typed above ....

:lfao:     

:highfive:


----------



## Omar B

Any classes being offered to fix the f-ed up parents and Sensei?


----------



## Nomad

I hope the classes turn out to be *FABULOUS!*


----------



## CoryKS

Given that there is no text on the poster, how do we know that this was the correct meaning behind the ad?  

One possible meaning: "fix your gay son with karate", 
Another: "if this is the sort of thing your son likes, he might need karate".  

One of these positions is judgemental.  The other is realistic.


----------



## Tez3

I agree with a comment someone made on the website, this isn't anything to do with being gay at all, this is to do with transvestism. There's no indication that the boy in the posters is even thinking about other boys, no sign he's gay. He has bad taste in lipstick that's all, shoes are cool though.


----------



## Nomad

Tez3 said:


> I agree with a comment someone made on the website, this isn't anything to do with being gay at all, this is to do with transvestism. There's no indication that the boy in the posters is even thinking about other boys, no sign he's gay. He has bad taste in lipstick that's all, shoes are cool though.



If you think the shoes are great, wait til you see the uniforms!


----------



## BloodMoney

Yeah martial arts will fix that gayness...hanging about with a whole lotta guys and grappling about with them. I know whenever I feel too gay I like to manly myself up by stripping half naked and wrestling with sweaty men in BJJ...makes my voice deeper just thinking about it!


----------



## Touch Of Death

BloodMoney said:


> Yeah martial arts will fix that gayness...hanging about with a whole lotta guys and grappling about with them. I know whenever I feel too gay I like to manly myself up by stripping half naked and wrestling with sweaty men in BJJ...makes my voice deeper just thinking about it!


BJJ... its the gayest sport ever. LOL can someone link that clip? Thanx
Sean


----------



## Nomad

Touch Of Death said:


> BJJ... its the gayest sport ever. LOL can someone link that clip? Thanx
> Sean



No, it's only gay if you make eye contact!


----------



## BloodMoney

Touch Of Death said:


> BJJ... its the gayest sport ever. LOL can someone link that clip? Thanx
> Sean



please do, havent seen that one



Nomad said:


> No, it's only gay if you make eye contact!



lol yep true true


----------



## Touch Of Death

BloodMoney said:


> please do, havent seen that one
> 
> 
> 
> lol yep true true


I'm sure you could just type that phrase on youtube.
Sean


----------

